# What do Americans think of the British?



## Potty (Aug 3, 2012)

This is to try and find some personality quirks for an American character who has arrived in England.

I know what the British generally steriotype the Americans with. But I'm interested to know what Americans think about us British? I'm talking steriotypes here. How would they react to us if one was to turn up in one of their schools/place of work etc. If we confuse, amuse or irritate you... that sort of thing.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 3, 2012)

Somewhat smaller than Idaho according to the CIA, but occassionally more useful...


----------



## Terry D (Aug 3, 2012)

One common stereotype is that the British are almost painfully reserved, even stuffy, with an oddly quirky sense of humor (those who have a sense of humor at all).  That's not what I believe, mind you.  I like the British.  After all you gave us Monty Python's Flying Circus, The Who, and . . . and . . . oh, yeah!  And soccer! *ducks to dodge thrown objects*


----------



## Baron (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;R2IJdfxWtPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2IJdfxWtPM[/video]


----------



## Potty (Aug 3, 2012)

So apparently we like earl grey... I actually happen to love it


----------



## Cat M. (Aug 3, 2012)

(You did say stereotypes...) Stuffy, confusing, old fashioned, slightly obnoxious and incredibly smart. I've also heard you lot have a strange liking for wearing grey.
But then again, one can't put too much stock in stereotypes; I'm not demonic, scary or cruel, but I listen to death metal. 0.0


----------



## Potty (Aug 3, 2012)

Smart? You ever seen Jeremy Kyle?


----------



## Cat M. (Aug 3, 2012)

Well... no. But what do you guys think of us? (Don't mean to divert attention, but I'm curious.)


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2012)

When I was in highschool, all the girls went nuts over guys with accents, especialy British accents.


----------



## LMThomas (Aug 3, 2012)

Picard is French, why else do you think he has that outrageous accent?


----------



## Potty (Aug 3, 2012)

As far as steriotypes go... Gung ho, abrasive, manipulative (look at Tony Blair) and somewhat hippocritical and a little too self loving. On the upside you have the pretzel.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2012)

Eh, sounds about right


----------



## Potty (Aug 3, 2012)

Picard is and english actor with a french name playing an American captain.


----------



## Cat M. (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, we sound like slime. Yeah, some are... But there are freaks in every race.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2012)

Some? As a fellow American I beg to disagree, the majority of the American populace seems to be that way.


----------



## Cat M. (Aug 3, 2012)

I suppose I'm minority.... Or I'm too young to get it.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2012)

Visit our nations capital you'll see


----------



## JosephB (Aug 3, 2012)

Potty said:


> This is to try and find some personality quirks for an American character who has arrived in England.
> 
> I know what the British generally steriotype the Americans with. But I'm interested to know what Americans think about us British? I'm talking steriotypes here. How would they react to us if one was to turn up in one of their schools/place of work etc. If we confuse, amuse or irritate you... that sort of thing.



How they react might not have anything to do with any stereotype. Our neighbors across the street are from England -- people made note of it when they moved in, but no one reacted in any way out of the ordinary or treated them any differently.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2012)

some British vocabulary might catch an american off guard. Have one read it and highlight words unfamiliar to them.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 3, 2012)

As far as stereotypes go, we always seem to play the baddie in Hollywood films (usually driving a Jaguar...)


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ha, yes, I worked with a couple British people a while ago and had to learn not to react when they said they were "off to have a fag".

Have you seen the TV show "The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret," by chance? I haven't watched a lot of it, don't think it's great, but it might give you some ideas.


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 3, 2012)

I have two stereotypes of British people, both at polar ends of the spectrum.

On one end, there is the Mr. Bean stereotype: that British people are silly and awkward and bumbling.

On the other end, there is the James Bond stereotype: that British people are suave and brilliant and sexy-smooth at everything.

I do admit, though, I find an Engilsh accent quite sexy in a woman.  I don't understand half the words you Brits use, though. You call things by names that are very strange to us Americans. 

I picture myself arriving in Britain and hearing people on the street saying, "Tallywag a dook wok! Chippy floo?"


----------



## JosephB (Aug 3, 2012)

Bloggsworth said:


> As far as stereotypes go, we always seem to play the baddie in Hollywood films (usually driving a Jaguar...)



Well, we don't say baddie here -- but that reminds me of this sketch. I thought this was hilarious:

[video=youtube;FsNLbK8_rBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsNLbK8_rBY[/video]


----------



## ppsage (Aug 3, 2012)

When I think of the British, I think of skinny guys with foppish hair and striped bell-bottoms, who are kind of benignly antic. I think of girls with hats.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 3, 2012)

Even though I grew up watching some British TV shows and listening to the BBC, I haven't formed any stereotypes. And, come to think of it, I've met people from all sorts of countries but have probably spoken to only two or three Brits. Strange. One thing, though, that strikes me as weird—how can such a small country have *so* many different accents?


----------



## Nicky (Aug 3, 2012)

i find a british accent to be super sexy on women. i melt when i hear it.


----------



## Gargh (Aug 3, 2012)

My brother's working in America now and every time he comes back over here we have to retune his sarcasm radar! Within the workplace, particularly, he has to turn the quips off. He also says 'for sure' all the time now which sticks out like a sore thumb over here.

I'll tell you what would probably actually floor most Americans coming to the UK (outside of London) would be the customer service standards... we know they're appalling but we constantly make allowances for it because the other end of the scale, the 'have a nice day' end, sticks in our throats.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 3, 2012)

I feel that most British look down on Americans. I dont really care much for the accentt because I can't  understand what is being said. I dony get whats so _sexy_ about it.
I remeber a small group of English exchange students come over to our school and people fawned over them. There was one instance where our class was playing a game of /taboo and we were shouting almost to the point of flipping tables and one of the students hid under a table because of the intensity. So are most people like that, I mean shy and not so intense?


----------



## Potty (Aug 3, 2012)

Depends on what the game "taboo" is.


----------



## Writ (Aug 3, 2012)

Potty said:


> This is to try and find some personality quirks for an American character who has arrived in England.
> 
> I know what the British generally steriotype the Americans with. But I'm interested to know what Americans think about us British? I'm talking steriotypes here. How would they react to us if one was to turn up in one of their schools/place of work etc. If we confuse, amuse or irritate you... that sort of thing.



1. Godless heathens. 

2. Better with money and making money than the rest of Europe but still European. Which means no matter what you'll need us to come bail all of you out from some fiasco you've all gotten yourself into again. Which in part corresponds back to point number one. 

3. I can't really tell the difference between a Brit and an Aussie speaking, except the Cockney accent is more recognizably English. Basically the English speak like the broad in this video except for those related to the Queen and whatever Prince.

And you all drive on the wrong side of the road. 

[video=youtube;E2ybcPTdTRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2ybcPTdTRo[/video]


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 3, 2012)

Potty said:


> Depends on what the game "taboo" is.


Its a game where players try to guess what topic the person is trying convey to their team in one minute, but the person is given a list of words that are not permitted to say when they are trying to convey the topic. If their team guess right they get a point, if they use a word o the list they lose the point for that topic. Its really good.


----------



## Potty (Aug 3, 2012)

Not the game I had in mind with a title like taboo


----------



## Sam (Aug 3, 2012)

patskywriter said:


> Even though I grew up watching some British TV shows and listening to the BBC, I haven't formed any stereotypes. And, come to think of it, I've met people from all sorts of countries but have probably spoken to only two or three Brits. Strange. One thing, though, that strikes me as weird—how can such a small country have *so* many different accents?



If you think England has a lot of accents, you should come visit Ireland.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah I know, but its odd topics.


----------



## alanmt (Aug 3, 2012)

Americans tend to stereotype Brits as people who are smart (because your accent sounds that way), reserved, proper unless you are wild and young, and have bad teeth. You either live in London or a tiny village with a vicarage, usually where people get murdered with regularity and their murders solved by unlikely local sleuths.  In addition to James Bond and Mr Bean, you also come in the Hyacinth Bucket variety of muddled but goodhearted middle class propriety.  You drink a lot of beer, and eat only meat and potatoes dishes, fish and chips, or strange but huge breakfasts.  You excel at merchantry and military endeavors, but you also can be quite intellectual.  Your librarians are the hottest in the world.

We like you, and consider your country to be our staunchest ally, plus we like to go there because we don't have to learn a new language to visit.  We are a bit skeptical of your nationalized healthcare.


----------



## Writ (Aug 3, 2012)

JosephB said:


> How they react might not have anything to do with any stereotype. *Our neighbors across the street are from England -- people made note of it when they moved in, but no one reacted in any way out of the ordinary or treated them any differently.*



They weren't these weirdos apparently.


[video=youtube;QE4ZH8oh3lM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QE4ZH8oh3lM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Nicky (Aug 3, 2012)

i fell in love with all the accents in the movie chicken run.

_"Oh, is she on holiday?"_


----------



## Jamie (Aug 3, 2012)

They think we're all amazing at cycling.


----------



## Potty (Aug 3, 2012)

"I know you just won the tour de france... but do you think you could do it again at the olympics next week?"
"Well, only because it's you. But it will have to be after lunch, meeting the mother in law. Does it have to be gold?"


----------



## robtotten (Aug 3, 2012)

Americans seem fixated on the teeth of the English, there's a longstanding stereotype that the English have bad teeth.  

We think of rowdy soccer fans.  Worshiping the Royal Family.  Cozy pubs with pints of dark beer.  I'll have a mild, btw.  Maybe slightly high strung.   Some English accents are adored, Liverpool accents are not!   Americans are amused by dry British humor such as Monty Python and Absolutely Fabulous.

Just don't Ask Mitt Romney.


----------



## Baron (Aug 3, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> some British vocabulary might catch an american off guard. Have one read it and highlight words unfamiliar to them.


That's because Americans are still at kindergarten stage when it comes to the English language.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2012)

Potty said:


> As far as steriotypes go... Gung ho, abrasive, manipulative (look at Tony Blair) and somewhat hippocritical and a little too self loving. On the upside you have the pretzel.



You forgot "Cheez-wizz". We invented cheese that sprays out of a can. That must count for something?

We like Wilfred, and we like Michael Caine. Christian Bale. We like how they talk.  Ya, kind of smart and funny.  We like the Potter series. All them smart kids goin' to school. Do you happen to  live near 'oggwarts?


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Aug 3, 2012)

Baron said:


> That's because Americans are still at kindergarten stage when it comes to the English language.



Feeling a little defensive about your dentistry, perhaps? :friendly_wink:


----------



## ppsage (Aug 3, 2012)

Potty said:


> Picard is and english actor with a french name playing an American captain.



Pretty sure Capt. Picard is supposed to be of French ancestry in the series. All those holodeck flashbacks of his were set in territory that used to be France, before global unification.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 3, 2012)

Sam W said:


> If you think England has a lot of accents, you should come visit Ireland.



Actually, where I'm living now (North Carolina), I've been surprised by the various accents and dialects spoken here. In fact, there's a fishing community on what is called the "Outer Banks" (on the Atlantic coast), where the people speak with an interesting accent. Linguists have taken recorded statements from these folks and have played them for British citizens, many of whom mistook the speakers for their own countrymen. They don't sound British to me, but perhaps I haven't been exposed to enough British accents.


----------



## Writ (Aug 3, 2012)

Patsky and American broadom would _love_ Colin Farrell. But I checked Wiki and he's from free Ireland or _Eire_, so, the United Kingdomites can't claim him. Not directly. But I'm sure some of the English knocked up his ancestors on their wedding nights.

Hey, the Brits have a reputation for bad teeth for good reason. I think that's why they used to suck on limes. 

Good accent though. I like Cockney too. The aristocrats sound cool too with the very refined way they speak and good vocabulary. 

My big beef with England though is every time I see it on American TV it looks all gray and dreary like Russia. Which is why I understand why Russia is a country full of drunks. If I had to live day in and day out under those repressive and depressing skies I'd drink myself to death too. I guess the British just took the option of getting intoxicated on beer and singing gay songs with other grown men that can't sing. Eh... better than being a Cossack. At least the Brits drunk pub song gave us Yanks our national anthem. 




(This has been another informative post by Writ)


----------



## Fin (Aug 3, 2012)

Yummy accents. Yummy people. Tea.


----------



## Writ (Aug 3, 2012)

Out of curiosity, Potty, would coach Eric Kelly of New York's Church Street Gym fit the English stereotype or image of the American? He is in fact representative of a certain number of Americans from certain backgrounds. He slightly reminds me of the first boxing coach I had that was Black-American and an exconvict from a boxing family. His father as he told me was a boxer, boxing coach, and a preacher that kept nude magazines under his bed. When he told his father he - like his older brothers - would be following in his footsteps into the boxing ring, his father coldly responded, "Well... you might as well take out your teeth now." Meaning... at some point they will get knocked out in the boxing ring. My coach liked to brag that he kept all his teeth.

He operated by a convicts attitude of a person needs to perform and be competent once "instructed." In other words once told to do something. If he didn't care for you he'd try to run you out of the gym by just giving you a hard time.

Church Street Gym in New York has found a niche marketing itself to Wall Street white collar workers as well as Hollywood celebrities. 

Eric Kelly can be seen on video berating - with humor - many of the members at Church Street Gym on the website brosome, under the title _Awesome Boxing Coach Tells Clients They Are Terrible. _He uses a lot of curse words, so, the video is not appropriate for here. It's a very funny video though.

Church Street Boxing Gym - Boxing Classes, Muay Thai Classes, Wrestling Classes - Lower Manhattan, New York City









> *Eric Kelly*
> *Position:* Senior Boxing Trainer
> *Hometown:* Titusville, Florida
> *Fight Experience:* 104 wins & 14 losses
> With over 100 fights under his belt, Eric Kelly was an  outstanding amateur boxer, He was a 2x New York Golden Gloves Champion,  4x Natinaol Champion, 2000 Olympic alternate, 3x Milwaukee Golden  Gloves. While going to school and training at the U.S.O.E.C. (United  States Olympic Education Center), he was Ranked 1 in the country under  USA Boxing and Ranked 4th in world.


----------



## robtotten (Aug 3, 2012)

This is a good point.  You don't want to approach random Americans and ask if they fancy a fag.



Noxicity said:


> some British vocabulary might catch an american off guard. Have one read it and highlight words unfamiliar to them.


----------



## Winston (Aug 4, 2012)

The teeth thing gets my vote.  

Seeing the Mayor of London grinning awkwardly while hanging like (the English version of) a piñata.  Kinda re-enforces the awkward stereotype as well.  Who the hec get's stuck on a zip line?  Really!?

Oh, and the whole tweed and wool fixation.  Makes me itch just thinking about it.


----------



## vcnavega (Aug 4, 2012)

Given the fact I am a Brazilian, I can only give
you my third world impression about American and British. I’ve been to both
countries, and I’ve meet Americans and British in India, so I also can say how
people in India perceive them. Americans seem to be more relaxed, a bit more
selfish, less polite. They have this thing they come from the greatest country
of the world, so they assume we are all inferior to them. British on the other
hand have more manners, more tradition, they are more used to live with other
cultures. Europe is as big as United States. So for a person who was born in
England to visit Italy, for instance, is as easy for a person who was born in
NY to visit LA. Although British seem to be more introspective, they are more
respectful. I don’t mean to offend neither of the two people but they are quite
different if you are to build caricatures. But due to globalization this is all going to
fade away. When I say I am a Brazilian, people think I live in Amazonian jungles,
and that is not my reality. When I went to New York for the first time I didn’t
find it so different from São Paulo, the city I live in. We use to call São Paulo
the city that never sleeps and things down here is all about money too.


----------



## Elowan (Aug 4, 2012)

Writ said:


> My big beef with England though is every time I see it on American TV it looks all gray and dreary like Russia. Which is why I understand why Russia is a country full of drunks. If I had to live day in and day out under those repressive and depressing skies I'd drink myself to death too.



Apparently you've never been to Michigan


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2012)

Michigan? Oh, ya sure. Dey got lotsa-bars, you betcha.


----------



## Gargh (Aug 4, 2012)

Winston said:


> Seeing the Mayor of London grinning awkwardly while hanging like (the English version of) a piñata.  Kinda re-enforces the awkward stereotype as well.  Who the hec get's stuck on a zip line?  Really!?



Inside the capital, Boris Johnson is a joke and a tribute to voter lethargy. Outside of the capital, Boris' election makes the rest of us cringe and weep with despair. I suspect that he is marginally more competent than he makes out to be but the worst of it is that my fellow citizens of a supposed metropolis saw fit to spend their time getting off their backsides to vote him in when they can't be bothered to do anything else. If I actually sit and think about the spokes-persons of our political system for more than five minutes the weight of disappointment in the world makes me throw up. 

Although you did have George Bush. Tell me, is it possible to come back from that? Is there hope for London?!!!


----------



## Baron (Aug 4, 2012)

Gargh said:


> Inside the capital, Boris Johnson is a joke and a tribute to voter lethargy. Outside of the capital, Boris' election makes the rest of us cringe and weep with despair. I suspect that he is marginally more competent than he makes out to be but the worst of it is that my fellow citizens of a supposed metropolis saw fit to spend their time getting off their backsides to vote him in when they can't be bothered to do anything else. If I actually sit and think about the spokes-persons of our political system for more than five minutes the weight of disappointment in the world makes me throw up.
> 
> Although you did have George Bush. Tell me, is it possible to come back from that? Is there hope for London?!!!



It's truer to say that Boris is Mayor because of those who didn't get off their backsides to vote.  When the choice is between Boris and Ken Livingstone there's not a lot to make them want to go out to the ballot.

Meanwhile, to help correct any misconceptions the Americans may have, especially Writ:

[video=youtube;QftCra8q2o4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QftCra8q2o4[/video]


----------



## Elowan (Aug 4, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Michigan? Oh, ya sure. Dey got lotsa-bars, you betcha.



I was referring to the weather.  Someone (Mark Twain?) said of Michigan - 'If you don't like the weather - wait a minute'.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2012)

The weather tends to restrict activity.


----------



## Cefor (Aug 4, 2012)

I've heard many things about American women and their fascination for our accent. It caught the ear of a girl when I was in NYC in February after only two sentences. Powerful thing.

I've wondered about this so often... I really want to visit the US for longer and find a group of people I can quiz about this. The only problem would be that they'd look at me strangely and ask why I'm asking them so many questions about what they think of me. Perhaps if I made a questionnaire.

The bad teeth thing is probably the worst stereotype. Whilst some people can have bad teeth, others are fine... but then again, we don't have the same fascination with dental treatments as the Americans seem to have. This whole bleached, perfectly straight set of teeth is kind of rare here. Not to say we're all sporting yellowing/decaying teeth that are out of place. Braces are common in teens.

(As an aside, it's thundering outside... kind of want to run about in the rain...)

I've heard, from an American, that the US tends to be jealous of the British heritage. We have our centuries old history, complete with ruined castles, abbeys, walls and God knows what else; the US isn't that old in comparison. 

Oh, apparently queueing is terribly British.


----------



## Baron (Aug 4, 2012)

> ...we don't have the same fascination with dental treatments as the Americans seem to have. This whole bleached, perfectly straight set of teeth...



Like this you mean:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2012)

Cuzzin Eliot! Is that you, boah?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2012)

> I've heard, from an American, that the US tends to be jealous of the  British heritage. We have our centuries old history, complete with  ruined castles, abbeys, walls and God knows what else; the US isn't that  old in comparison.



Obscenely jealous. I'm so very not impressed with "American" culture. It's all still newish and not entertaining. Everywhere else has massive ancient monuments and stuff, make me jealous


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2012)

Not impressed? What about..._Beach Blanket Bingo?_


----------



## Baron (Aug 4, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> Obscenely jealous. I'm so very not impressed with "American" culture. It's all still newish and not entertaining. Everywhere else has massive ancient monuments and stuff, make me jealous


You can always take a look at Australia if you want to feel better


----------



## Potty (Aug 4, 2012)

I think Boris is a hero! Everytime I see him on TV I can;t help but smile. I think he should run for Prime Minister, I'd vote.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 4, 2012)

I think right now the Americans think we're pretty hot on the running track, damn quick on a bicycle, and nifty in a rowboat. Just wait 'til the sailing medals get decided. 

Those yanks might think they're useful in the swimming pool, especially that Phelps fellow, but why swim when you can row fast. 

:sylvestertweety:


----------



## Writ (Aug 4, 2012)

vcnavega said:


> Given the fact I am a Brazilian...




You must have a nice back side?



> I can only give
> you my third world impression about American and British.



I'm tempted to say, when you come from a third world country never speak unless spoken to. 

But I'm a nice guy, plus I'm a Brazilian-phile. Not to mention, I don't want to piss garza off.



> I’ve been to both
> countries, and I’ve meet Americans and British in India, so I also can say how
> people in India perceive them. Americans seem to be more relaxed, a bit more
> selfish, less polite. *They have this thing they come from the greatest country
> of the world, so they assume we are all inferior to them.*



Listen, this is all common sense, it's all "old hat" from the lessons on the playground. When you can go anywhere and kick everyone's ____ you walk like it, you're more relaxed, and your less polite. That's what happens when you can parachute into a country, kick a little butt, sail back home the next day and drink a beer. We can even kick the Brits ___ and they're a pretty stellar little bunch.



> British on the other...



The British on the hand have no teeth. At least none that are any good. But at least they take showers every once and awhile unlike the French. 



> hand have *more manners*, more tradition, they are more used to live with other
> cultures.



They don't want to end up in the Tower of London. Don't be fooled. They don't want to be ____ slapped by Elizabeth II. 



> Europe is as big as United States. So for a person who was born in
> England to visit Italy, for instance, is as easy for a person who was born in
> NY to visit LA. Although British seem to be more introspective, they are more
> respectful. I don’t mean to offend neither of the two people but they are quite
> ...



All kidding aside, Sao Paulo - while a large, sprawling, ugly, gray of built-up poured concrete - is a great city. One of the great cities of the world if you consider it's participation in the arts, fashion, as well as its population size and size of its economy. Sao Paulo operates an economy twice the size of the nation of Chile and roughly the size of the whole nation of Mexico. 

It also boast the largest gay pride parade in the world.

The city, however, could use a major cosmetic facelift, and invest in building better architecture with a little more vibrant colors. The infrastructure needs improvement and crime is out of hand.


----------



## Writ (Aug 4, 2012)

Elowan said:


> Apparently you've never been to Michigan



Yes I have. And I'm from Wisconsin. Michigan is beautiful country, Sandbox. You ever hear of the rolling hills of the Midwest? Eh... why bother... you're from Arizona and you wouldn't know what the color green is if it hit you in the face. Go hug a cactus.


----------



## Writ (Aug 4, 2012)

Cefor said:


> I've heard many things about American women and their fascination for our accent. It caught the ear of a girl when I was in NYC in February after only two sentences. Powerful thing.



You would do well. The Irish too.



> *I've heard, from an American, that the US tends to be jealous of the British heritage.* We have our centuries old history, complete with ruined castles, abbeys, walls and God knows what else; the US isn't that old in comparison.



No, only the Black-Americans before 1960 would have wished you would have taken us all with you after you lost the war. But thanks for nothing.


----------



## Writ (Aug 4, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> Obscenely jealous. I'm so very not impressed with "American" culture. It's all still newish and not entertaining. Everywhere else has massive ancient monuments and stuff, make me jealous



What does "new" have to do with anything? The whole of the colonized Americas are pretty much like that. 

Brazilian culture is similar to U.S. culture to the extent it has drawn from the many European immigrant groups, indigenous populations, and Africans that have been forced into laboring and living arrangements over the centuries.

Europe always had for many centuries different ethnic Europeans living and fighting among one another in their various kingdoms and city-states, but it has only been relatively recently that they have had large influxes of non-European peoples into their nations. They gotten a chance therefore to study the past of the U.S., Brazil, Mexico, Canada, South Africa etc... and learn from the past mistakes - and successes - of these places.

A lot of whites born into the colonized Americas and raised in them say... during the 1700's and earlier... were essentially "creoles." Although, in the U.S. and former French territories of the U.S. that term generally connotes more swarthy mixed-race peoples and even mulattoes. But through the Spanish-Americas it connoted white phenotype people. Or more exactly  what U.S. citizens think of as "white" as opposed to say... Brazilians. 

Prior to the U.S. taking control of the Midwest a good number of Amerindians were mixed-race of French ancestry. In one or more nations the bulk of the Amerindians became essentially "mestizos" that were fully Indian in culture and identity excepted for often being Catholic and bilingual (able to speak French as well as their Amerindian language). 

And you had the mestizo Comancheros of the Southwest of the U.S. that were usually the intermediary tradesmen between the whites and Indians. They were good horsemen, trackers, and good fighters too. The Apache and Comanche to my knowledge left them alone and trusted them. 

But the white expansion into the West certainly developed it's own parochial culture that differed greatly from Europe. The same in Latin America where the _guachos_ became arguably the greatest horsemen on the planet. 

The Africans - both free and enslaved - developed their own cultural atmosphere in the U.S. and the Americas as well. And a lot of that crossed over into U.S. Southern cuisine and music. In a few locations in the U.S. South - such as in the Carolinas I think - a cluster of Black-Americans retained much of their African traditions and words. Rather remarkable given the U.S. mainstream culture largely exercised that out of most the African population in its territories. 

The U.S. is also marked by regions left with imprints from Dutch, Anglo, Spanish, and French colonization respectively.


----------



## Potty (Aug 4, 2012)

This thread may need moving to the debate forums now writ is involved :hopelessness:


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 5, 2012)

America is America, Britain isn't, vive le difference. Mind you, if it wasn't for a badly planned knees-up in Boston, they'd still be British...


----------



## bigjantailor (Aug 5, 2012)

Here a bit from a great (low budget - so  you brits will get it) Canadain satirical comidy called History Bites on the War of 1812... I just like the bit where we burn the Whitehouse.

[video=youtube;Htox26xfdYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htox26xfdYc[/video]

History Bites is an awsome if low buget show.

Have fun, Jan


----------



## bigjantailor (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;82Nx_ejWb8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82Nx_ejWb8k&amp;feature=related[/video]

Have fun, Jan


----------



## bigjantailor (Aug 5, 2012)

And for the British:
[video=youtube;6D-gvqmOP0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D-gvqmOP0c&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

Don't worry I won't post anymore... but Canadian nationalism overcame me.

Have fun, Jan


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 5, 2012)

What Americans think of anything seems hardly a topic worthy of discussion.\\/


----------



## JosephB (Aug 5, 2012)

_How to Ruin a Good Zinger With a Stupid Emoticon, _by The Backward Ox.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 5, 2012)

Joe, the smiley was just to show I was only kidding; otherwise some thin-skinned clown would come along huffing and puffing and blowing the house down, and running off to Teacher.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2012)

If you want our greenbacks, then it is.  You butter us up, show us what we want, give us what we want, and we'll make you wealthy. I hate Quantas, what's a waller-roo? G-day mate, the land down under, the land of wonder, tell me more, tell me more, did you put up a fight. Kidman was good, but could you please send us another Oilvia...uh, fair'd ee-kum?


----------



## Elowan (Aug 5, 2012)

Writ said:


> Yes I have. And I'm from Wisconsin. Michigan is beautiful country, Sandbox. You ever hear of the rolling hills of the Midwest? Eh... why bother... you're from Arizona and you wouldn't know what the color green is if it hit you in the face. Go hug a cactus.



I was born, raised, schooled and lived for over 50 years in Michigan.  Go hug a wolverine.


----------



## Writ (Aug 5, 2012)

Elowan said:


> I was born, raised, schooled and lived for over 50 years in Michigan.  Go hug a wolverine.



:lol: Excellent reply. However, in Wisconsin it would be a badger.


----------



## Elowan (Aug 5, 2012)

Badgers are cool.  Wolverines can get a little stinky.


----------



## Cefor (Aug 5, 2012)

We can come to the conclusion that the Americans have as much diversity in their opinion as France, Germany and the UK do.

Go figure.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2012)

Elowan said:


> I was born, raised, schooled and lived for over 50 years in Michigan. Go hug a wolverine.



So are you a Troll or a Yooper?


----------



## Elowan (Aug 6, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> So are you a Troll or a Yooper?



Detroit (actually - Royal Oak).  Guess that makes me a Troll? :cyclops:


----------



## Newman (Aug 6, 2012)

That you're like this.

[video=youtube;etUq95XKGiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etUq95XKGiw[/video]


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2012)

Yepp ^^ under the bridge


----------



## Industrial (Aug 6, 2012)

Baron said:


> That's because Americans are still at kindergarten stage when it comes to the English language.



If the Americans 'are still at kindergarten stage' then the British are in preschool.


----------



## Baron (Aug 6, 2012)

Lingua est English


----------



## JessBradley (Aug 7, 2012)

, with an oddly quirky sense of humor (those who have a sense of humor at all). That's not what I believe, mind you. I like the British. After all you gave us Monty Python's Flying Circus, The Who, and . . . and . . . oh, yeah! And soccer! *ducks to dodge thrown objects*[/QUOTE]

Can you tell me did The Fast Show ever make it to your shores?? Quality humour on speed. Very British though. not sure it would have been received well??


----------



## Terry D (Aug 7, 2012)

JessBradley said:


> Can you tell me did The Fast Show ever make it to your shores?? Quality humour on speed. Very British though. not sure it would have been received well??



Never caught that one.  I'll have watch some YouTube clips.


----------



## fwc577 (Aug 7, 2012)

Kevin said:


> If you want our greenbacks, then it is.  You butter us up, show us what we want, give us what we want, and we'll make you wealthy. I hate Quantas, what's a waller-roo? G-day mate, the land down under, the land of wonder, tell me more, tell me more, did you put up a fight. Kidman was good, but could you please send us another Oilvia...uh, fair'd ee-kum?




Vegemite is the worst thing to come out of Australia btw.


Anyways.

As far as stereotypes for Americon on British...

I never understood the whole fat vs. thin thing that has been all over the internet.  We have plenty of hot chicks here and I've seen plenty of videos taken in Europe and I see plenty of non-skinny women in those videos.  One thing I always notice is it appears like everything in Europe has a retro feel compared to America.

As far as personality, Yeah there is the whole teeth thing and the sense of humor is odd to me.  I can't get into shows like Dr. Who because their just too off the wall for my tastes.

I also think the British still hold a grudge for the revolutionary war.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 7, 2012)

I was in England for a couple of weeks and I saw plenty of fat people. They had pretty good teeth though -- as far as I can remember.


----------



## Potty (Aug 8, 2012)

fwc577 said:


> I also think the British still hold a grudge for the revolutionary war.



I don't think the majority of us even know what this is. It's not like we have a special holiday to remember it or anything.


----------



## Baron (Aug 8, 2012)

Industrial said:


> If the Americans 'are still at kindergarten stage' then the British are in preschool.


Kindergarten is pre-school.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 8, 2012)

not in america, preschool is optional, meant for little ones not yet old enough for kindergraten 

Preschool education - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KatyBlue (Aug 8, 2012)

Americans I work with say there's a stereotype that British people have horrible teeth. Apparently everyone sort of knows it's not literally true (though actually the obsession with dental care some of them exhibit makes me wonder, and they've all had masses of orthodontic treatment and whitening...)

Anyway long story short they then followed this up with five minutes of telling me I/ all my friends/ other people they work with have really nice teeth, aren't they nice, see, it's not true at all...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2012)

I s'pose you guys don't do botox and bolt-ons, either? What's wrong with you...?


----------



## Foxee (Aug 8, 2012)

Isn't the umbrella the official symbol of the UK? Maybe I'm just thinking of Mary Poppins but I associate a lot of umbrellas with Brits. (Of course, they're easily associated with Seattle, WA, too)


----------



## Potty (Aug 8, 2012)

First I've heard of it... I thought it was a lion... an umbrella would make much more sense.


----------



## cazann34 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm Scottish and there's no such thing as the British accent. Britain is made up of four countries, Scotland, England, Wales and Northern Ireland. Each country has its own individual accents. Properly the misconception of the British accent fall in the laps of the Americans who seem to think the other three countries do not exist and Britain is make up of only one country, that being England. I thank you. Rant over.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 9, 2012)

cazann34 said:


> I'm Scottish and there's no such thing as the *British* accent. Britain is made up of four countries, Scotland, England, Wales and Northern Ireland. Each country has its own individual accents. Properly the misconception of the British accent fall in the laps of the *Americans* who seem to think the other three countries do not exist and Britain is make up of only one country, that being England. I thank you. Rant over.



When I was a kid, my dad used to interrupt with "Which one?" whenever I'd say "America." That broke me of _that_ habit. By saying "American," you're making the same mistake many of us make when we say "British," LOL. I can imagine the Scottish, Canadians, Bolivians, etc getting upset with being lumped together with everyone else. I suppose we can all be a bit more sensitive.


----------



## Baron (Aug 9, 2012)

patskywriter said:


> When I was a kid, my dad used to interrupt with "Which one?" whenever I'd say "America." That broke me of _that_ habit. By saying "American," you're making the same mistake many of us make when we say "British," LOL. I can imagine the Scottish, Canadians, Bolivians, etc getting upset with being lumped together with everyone else. I suppose we can all be a bit more sensitive.


Where's garza when you need him?


----------



## JosephB (Aug 9, 2012)

I’m sure it annoys some Central and South Americans. But to the rest of the world, American means The United States of America. They don’t have “America” as part of their country’s name. We do. And who identifies themselves by continent – other than Australians – which is actually the name of their country? I say get over it.


----------



## IndigoCypher (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, from what I can tell, people seem to think that the British people are either stuck up and _really_ fancy and wear spectacles and drink tea in the sunday parlor and such...or on the other hand of the spectrum, think that they're really all gung ho supermarines, like Rambo with an accent. Take the video game Modern Warfare 3 for an example. Several British soldiers are main characters, and they...well, look it up. You'll see.


----------



## dan10107 (Aug 11, 2012)

We don't have bad teeth, especially seeing as though most students, citizens on government benefits or tax credits and elderly recieve free healthcare including dental. One thing that does annoy me is the way Americans assume our accent is what they see in movies or on tv, such as Jeremy clarkson or dr who or the queen etc. My accent is nothing like those people, I'm from the north of England.... Americans would be shocked when they hear me speak. Although I must say, we are obsessed with tea.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2012)

For the most part we are pretty ignorant about the place....Hagrid, do you sound like (a guess)...? Lot a accents in that movie, subtle...We don't get much over here. Can you tell the difference between an Alabama and an Arkansas accent? Me neither, well, _maybe_ I could...


----------



## Industrial (Aug 11, 2012)

Baron said:


> Kindergarten is pre-school.



Not in the US. Besides my point is that although the British were instrumental in forming the foundation of modern day literature, ever since the turn of the 19th century American writers have dominated the industry. Back to opinions of the British. They don't strike me as possessing any superior genius or skill but are very prudent people. They put their children in boarding schools. They treat their women better than their men. They have a strong system of morals but can be brutal at times. They care little about the environment, their capital city is very polluted.


----------



## dan10107 (Aug 11, 2012)

It is very rare for a British child to be put in a boarding school. I don't know of any at all myself. These are all just stereotypes. We do put an emphasise on stopping pollution and co2 emissions. Cut down on driving by using public transport etc. I would say that we focus on "saving the environment" as much as the united states if not more.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 11, 2012)

Industrial said:


> Not in the US. Besides my point is that although the British were instrumental in forming the foundation of modern day literature, ever since the turn of the 19th century American writers have dominated the industry. Back to opinions of the British. They don't strike me as possessing any superior genius or skill but are very prudent people. They put their children in boarding schools. They treat their women better than their men. They have a strong system of morals but can be brutal at times. They care little about the environment, their capital city is very polluted.



*Do not read this as being in any way anti-American it isn't, it is just history.*

The Japanese Ministry for Industry in the 1980s, IIRC, produced a research paper which said that of the 100 most important inventions/developments of the 20th Century, 50% were British.

No particular genius or skill?

Newton
Faraday
Henry
Kelvin
Wheatstone
Fleming
Alexander Graham Bell (a product of Scottish education, where he was born)
Turing
Whittle
Baird
Napier
Dunlop
MacAdam
Boyle
Telford
Newcomen
Stevenson - to name but a few.

World Wide Web
Electronic computer
Artificial respirator
Inkjet printers
Radar
Jet engine
Even Marconi had to emigrate here to get his radio working
Steam engines
Railways
Steamships
Satellite communication
Photographic negative
80% of all mobile phones use British chip technology
as do a large % of Tablet computers
Carbon fibre
Graphene

The list is endless, I did that from memory - For goodness sake, we have golf-courses older than America... We didn't once colonise 30% of the world by sitting on our backsides scratching. I suggest you do a little research before making such sweeping statements.

Yes, things change, but have a look down the list of Nobel prize winners.


----------



## dan10107 (Aug 11, 2012)

Bloggsworth - agreed!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 11, 2012)

Damn - I forgot Fleming and his Left-hand Rule...


----------



## Baron (Aug 11, 2012)

Industrial said:


> ...ever since the turn of the 19th century American writers have dominated the industry.



In fact the nation to produce the most influential writers since the turn of the 19th Century is Ireland.  Please don't spoil the fun of rallying around the flag by obscuring the issue with facts.  







  James Clavell was born in Australia, of British parents.  He grew up, and was educated, in Portsmouth, UK, before joining the Royal Artillery.



Industrial said:


> They treat their women better than their men...



Yes, the British treat their women very well...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 11, 2012)

Andy Capp - He used to live next door...


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 11, 2012)

My only direct experience with the British was a five-hour layover at Heathrow.  That experience has made me hate everyone in the whole country, however.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 11, 2012)

Bloggsworth said:


> For goodness sake, we have golf-courses older than America...


If we’re going off-topic, and grandstanding, _we Downunderers _have Aboriginal rock drawings that are older than Britain.


----------



## Potty (Aug 11, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> If we’re going off-topic, and grandstanding, _we Downunderers _have Aboriginal rock drawings that are older than Britain.



Yea but you never would have found them had you not picked a mans pocket! 

... not sure if I'm going to get told off for this one or not...


----------



## bigjantailor (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;BhTZ_tgMUdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhTZ_tgMUdo[/video]

Just had to do it.

Have fun, Jan


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 11, 2012)

Potty said:


> Yea but you never would have found them had you not picked a mans pocket!


Why does everyone keep saying Australia was settled only by felons? You forget about the upper class, which included shopkeepers, sex workers and hackney-carriage drivers.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm British, so I can't really chip in here much.



> Aboriginal rock drawings that are older than Britain.



Sounds like a brilliant success story. All our inventors are eating their hats.

Really? Scribbles in caves? I'm sure Australia has more.

I'd go on holiday there, but I'm carrying too much fruit. I'll do some research instead.


----------



## JessBradley (Aug 12, 2012)

Nah ahhl tell thee summat. if they thinkst the accent is same up and dine the contry. theyst in fer a shock! Ah come from T`Potteries, in Stoke and when, wimmee job, ah wuz sent only 15 mahl up t`road ta Crewe, they cudna unnerstan a wurd ah sed!! 15 mahl mind!  Tuk nearly 15 yeer for um ta getta grip onm worra wuz spaykin.

An if ah try ta lissen ta that accent spokken by them Skyssers, ah conna unnerstan a word they on abite ayther. An they only 30 mahl way too. Dunner ayven get me gooin bite the Jordys man, sines like Grayke to us lot. Brummies speake "yam-yam" anit meks me laff. 

Neow, if ah was they, i wud stick int Home Cayntees- lease theer they spayke Queens inglish ayven if it duz sined zif they gorra plum stuck int roof on ems mayth.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 12, 2012)

Skyssers? Ee, bah goom, everyone else calls 'em Scousers.


----------



## QDOS (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

  Quintessentially we can be as confused at being called British as being English, Welsh, Scottish or Irish and a whole host of cultural backgrounds that today make up our multicultural society. If you wanted to meet the future, the UK is the world village of tomorrow and surprisingly enough were proud of it. 


*QDOS*


----------



## Kaleidoscopic (Aug 15, 2012)

Sexy accents, drinking tea, proper queuing.

But in general, I hope that anyone visiting another country would try to give the stereotypes a backseat in favor of the idea that everyone is different.


----------



## Pallandozi (Aug 24, 2020)

Gargh said:


> Inside the capital, Boris Johnson is a joke and a tribute to voter lethargy. Outside of the capital, Boris' election makes the rest of us cringe and weep with despair. I suspect that he is marginally more competent than he makes out to be but the worst of it is that my fellow citizens of a supposed metropolis saw fit to spend their time getting off their backsides to vote him in when they can't be bothered to do anything else. If I actually sit and think about the spokes-persons of our political system for more than five minutes the weight of disappointment in the world makes me throw up.
> 
> Although you did have George Bush. Tell me, is it possible to come back from that? Is there hope for London?!!!



You wrote that back in 2012.

Ah, more innocent days.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 24, 2020)

Well, I'm Canadian so I hope that counts.  I live with a Brit and visit his family in London frequently.  My impression:

- They are very well mannered.
- They are not easily flappable.  The old addage of the stiff upper lip is there for a reason.
- They tend to have very sarcastic humour, which sometimes I confuse with an insult.  Took me a while to get used to this.
- All the ones I interact with are very educated.  Hense they know a lot about history and other worldly issues.
- And yes the accents are VERY appealing.


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 24, 2020)

*I'm not clear why this was originally in the Writing Discussion area.
It's an ancient thread so maybe things were done differently here eight years ago.
EDIT:  It looks like the original intention was to look for personality quirks for a character, so maybe stick with that.

SECOND EDIT:  This has been moved from the Writing Discussion section.
*


----------



## Joker (Aug 24, 2020)

We seem to like them more than they seem to like us.


----------



## bdcharles (Aug 24, 2020)

Taylor said:


> Well, I'm Canadian so I hope that counts.  I live with a Brit and visit his family in London frequently.  My impression:
> 
> - They are very well mannered.
> - They are not easily flappable.  The old addage of the stiff upper lip is there for a reason.
> ...



Your partner’s family sound very nice


----------



## ppsage (Aug 25, 2020)

Is there really such a thing as "British" character ? Or is the term just an example of English arrogation?


----------



## Matchu (Aug 26, 2020)

ppsage said:


> Is there really such a thing as "British" character ? Or is the term just an example of English arrogation?



We stand shoulder to shoulder aqainst the Zulu hordes


----------



## Lee Messer (Aug 27, 2020)

They're not much different than us if your talking about working class men. Got to know a few 'Brits'.
They seem reasonable. Got a chance to see a Brit, an Aussie, and some guy from Scotland get into a heated argument.
No one American that was listening could stop laughing. Technically, a Scotsman is in the same country, but don't tell them that.
That's like telling some guy from Texas he's a New Yorker... or something like that.

Maybe more wit in conversation, but they want to party and meet a woman just like the rest of us.
My brothers (NAVY) told me American sailors partied with British sailors usually if the port was non-English speaking.
They'd get in trouble together too. Didn't matter if it was Asia, Europe, or Middle East as far as I'm told.


----------



## Lee Messer (Aug 27, 2020)

Here's one that came to mind. :bomb::bomb::bomb:


[video=youtube;2X86u4MMpnE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X86u4MMpnE[/video]


----------



## Matchu (Aug 31, 2020)

Always hated the British.  Schmucks, limey sucking imperial mint, pink faced pig rulers, teeth hang every which way, what more can one man contribute in rage unbounded, devil dogs each one, you asked me and Look at them?  LOOK AT THEM.  Boney my granny, loved my granny, she taught me about the camps of Spion kop, man traps under our Delaware river, eating baby lambs, mint sauce is sickening.  I tell you Scotchland shall be free [hic].


----------



## JoTheOtter (Sep 4, 2020)

Wait, what's going on the other side of the pond? 
I'm too busy with my hamburger to consider other people outside of my own place of origin.


----------

